# Red Mangrove mark removal



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Grab a toothbrush and paste


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Magic eraser. Wet it down first


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Bar Keeper's Friend is the nuclear option. It will work, but wax the hull after you use it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Barkeeper’s is the way to go... make a small paste with the powder and a bit of water then allow it to sit on the stain until it dries then come back with a soft bush that’s wet and bit more of the cleanser to finish the job. When it’s clean and dry wax the area as noted above.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Bar keepers has oxcylic acid and if any gets on a galvanized trailer it will rust it out.

I would use magic eraser first then follow with something like bar keepers or comet.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Bar keepers has oxcylic acid and if any gets on a galvanized trailer it will rust it out.
> 
> I would use magic eraser first then follow with something like bar keepers or comet.


Agreed. I use Bar Keeper's as a last resort when nothing else works.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Not all magic erasers are the same. Starbrite makes the best of the bunch out there and they’re cheap. I have used it on both smooth surfaces and textured decking with excellent results. Dampen the surface with water and apply liberal amounts of elbow grease. Removing scuffs from smooth fiberglass is where this product shines best, but it will handle most any fiberglass surface without a problem.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I treat em like scars...think of em like badges of honor...*lol*


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Magic eraser


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

We’re talking about the red mangrove scratches, like in the photo, correct?

I was going to thank you guys for the helpful advice on removing them...
but I learned them scratches need to stay on the boat like a badge of honor....because:

“If you’re not banging into shit, you ain’t fishin too hard!”... correct @prinjm6 ?

; - )


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Stevie said:


> View attachment 66640
> View attachment 66642
> 
> 
> ...


Itll buff out


----------

